# Where or any sites I can find events in Texas?



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Read Title

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

United Kennel Club: Finding A Show
American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## Ton80pits (Jun 17, 2009)

United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events go to the search by drop down menu and search state then pick Texas


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You can also find clubs through the UKC site. There's an active one in Denton. (The APBT Nationals will be held there in October I believe.) We're trying to get the one here in the Lubbock area back in working order. And there are several ADBA clubs if I'm not mistaken.


----------

